# Need help... R500 Crankset replacement.



## TacoRGR (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks in advance for any assistance!

I've searched the forum and haven't really found a clear answer concerning a good replacement for the stock crank set on my R500. My bike currently has the stock TruVatiV Touro Triple, 30/42/52 and I am looking to replace it with a decent compact double. I am a bit confused as to which replacements would be compatible with the bottom bracket on the bike. The C'dale site lists the BB as a TruVatiV Power Spline. I love the frame, hate the components. I also plan to replace the stock components with Ultegra 10spd. 

Any help you guys can provide will be greatly appreciated!

Regards,

John


----------



## zuppy51 (Mar 9, 2009)

The R500 is a standard English Thread BB 68x113mm length spindle.
It appears to be a Proprietary spline design to TruVativ and very heavy at around Weight of 305 g
So, I would recommend you find a lighter hollow tech, or similar crank/combo BB and ditch the TruVativ. Like the Ultegra Compact Double with BB.


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

If you are replacing the crank anyway get an Ultegra or something and the Shimano B/Bs for the outboard type aren't all that expensive so just replace all of it.
$0.02


----------



## TacoRGR (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. So as an example something like the Shimano Ultegra SL SM-FC6601 Bottom Bracket would fit just fine?


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

yes thats perfect


----------



## TacoRGR (Apr 11, 2009)

Many thanks.

Take care...


----------

